# Good programs for strength and mass



## derian06 (Jun 9, 2015)

Looking for a good 6 or 7 day split that isn't regular starting strength or 5x5's. I feel like I could make greater progress if I followed a plan vs basing my workout around how I feel that day. 

Thanks all.


----------

